# Before and After



## coldwater diver (May 11, 2013)

Hi guy and gals, this just came back from Leo Goudreau. He is and always has been great to deal with and has done a great job for me again. I found this tis past winter and handed it to Leo at the Dover, NH show. 4-5 weeks later its like Christmas a package waiting to be opened. This is the best crudest wolfie I have found that was etched from over a hundred years of high and low tides. Before photo in the snow


----------



## coldwater diver (May 11, 2013)

After photo on the shelf


----------



## Ohiosulator (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful bottle! What a difference!


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2013)

Nice bottle indeed...


----------



## idigjars (May 12, 2013)

That's a beautiful transformation.  Congrats on your bottle.  Paul


----------



## Conch times (May 12, 2013)

Sweet bottle!!
 It came out awesome!!!

 We should keep this going, I for one would like to see more before and after pics of cleaned up Teeasure!!


----------

